# School Fees



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

Could I have members thoughts / experience on this matter

I would like to sponsor one of my wife's sisters children schooling.
Does anyone know the cost of mid range private school in batangas region (are they similar around the country?)
Can I pay funds straight to school ? Will School correspond directly with me and advise on child's progress?
How often do you pay ..annually or six monthly?

Regards
DED


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DED said:


> Could I have members thoughts / experience on this matter
> 
> I would like to sponsor one of my wife's sisters children schooling.
> Does anyone know the cost of mid range private school in batangas region (are they similar around the country?)
> ...


Howdy and welcome,

In most cases you can pay directly to a private school. However, that would likely require you to be here to make payment in person as they would not be in a position to accept checks or credit cards. 

The school, if they have internet, would have the capability to correspond with you but sadly, most places/businesses in the Philippine won't be bothered no matter what they promise. Just the way it is here.

I'm unsure of costs these days at any of the schools. One thing though; it would be best for your wife to handle the arraignments etc. Otherwise you could end up paying the "tourist price" for everything. Honesty here is very fluid! 
To help avoid misuse of the money by family, it would be strongly recommended that either you or your wife pay for one semester at a time and *make payment in person.*



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you jet lag for your response
Would it be unwise to pay a years fees in one go?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

DED said:


> Thank you jet lag for your response
> Would it be unwise to pay a years fees in one go?


If you know all the details and history of the school, and have someone you trust to take care of all the payments, it should be ok. At my 12 year old's private school in Subic, they give a small discount if you pay it all at the beginning. Paying in 2 payments costs a few thousand pesos more.

We pay about p40,000-p50,000 per year for tuition, books, etc. at that school but it is in the Freeport Zone, where rent is higher. In Olongapo the tuition is generally cheaper.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DED said:


> Thank you jet lag for your response
> Would it be unwise to pay a years fees in one go?


Considering where we are, I would suggest paying just one semester to start with. Then if you are happy with the school after that go ahead and pay more. In the Philippines it is impossible to get a refund for anything. It simply is not done and you would come out on the loosing end..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Good point JetLag we had our son in a private school and there was a kid in the classroom that bullied everyone and for some reason he kept getting away with it but finally it got so out of hand (parents with clout or money) were told to put his kid in a special class he had other issues, we were getting ready to move my son to if things weren't handled.

Ended up sending my son to public school after this fiasco, private kept asking us for money, money for this money for that, trips dances my God I want my kid to learn math, english and I'd show up every blue moon to check on him and the teacher wasn't even in the room.... ha haa so much for private schools most of the kids in the private schools are poor folks, the kids do get a better education and most classes are only 10 kids but my son is very smart and he has no learning problem so I set him up with his own computer and encourage his schooling in public, he's been in public now 4 years now crammed in a room of 40 kids, I want him to get a government job he should be successful.


----------



## WBZ (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm going to tag along here if that is ok. Can someone explain this to me? I have a friend there who has two young sons, 6 and 8 YO who are half American. They go to private school but my friend told me there is also something known as semi private, at least I think that is what she called it. Smaller class sizes that public school but still not at the level of a private school? They live in Rizal Province, Sorry i don't recall how much she pays but she seems happy with the results.


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

WBZ said:


> I'm going to tag along here if that is ok. Can someone explain this to me? I have a friend there who has two young sons, 6 and 8 YO who are half American. They go to private school but my friend told me there is also something known as semi private, at least I think that is what she called it. Smaller class sizes that public school but still not at the level of a private school? They live in Rizal Province, Sorry i don't recall how much she pays but she seems happy with the results.


Indeed...I think that is what they are in just now. Semi private circa 20k
So what would be the difference if we took step up?


----------



## WBZ (Oct 15, 2016)

DED said:


> Indeed...I think that is what they are in just now. Semi private circa 20k
> So what would be the difference if we took step up?


I will ask my friend what the price difference is in their area which is northern Rizal province


----------

